

The Strava files - revelation
http://www.bicycling.com/news/featured-stories/strava-files

======
mikestew
It would seem that there's an easy solution. Strava knows the grade of a
climb. If the segment has a negative incline, don't have a leader board.
Otherwise it looks to me like they're just encouraging dangerous racing on a
non-closed course. Breaking speed limits, running stop signs and lights:
imagine Strava for motorcyclists and ask yourself how long that would last.

I've hit more than 50mph on a bicycle plenty of times, but it sure as hell
hasn't been in the Castro District of SF. The rider carries the responsibility
of choosing an appropriate time and place for such antics, but let's not egg
them on.

